# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  गूगल ऑफिस

## garima

ऐसे शब्द जो Google Employees के अलावा अब आप भी समझ सकते हैं.

----------


## garima

दुनिया के सबसे बड़े सर्च इंजन Google में करीब 40 हजार लोग काम करते हैं और वो एक दूसरे को Googler कहते हैं. दुनिया की बड़ी कंपनियों में से एक में काम करने वालों की एक कॉमन भाषा है जिसे सिर्फ ये Googler ही समझ सकते हैं. तो आईए आपको भी कुछ ऐसे ही शब्दों से रूबरू करवाते हैं जो ये हजारों Employees रोज़ इस्तेमाल करते हैं.

----------


## garima

1. Plex
Google ऑफ़िस को Googleplex कहा जाता है. जिसकी वजह है इस ऑफ़िस का काफ़ी बड़ा होना.

----------


## garima

2. GBike
Google ऑफ़िस में घूमने के लिए उपयोग होने वाली साईकल को GBike कहते हैं. अगर आपको कभी वहां किसी Conference में जाने का मौका मिले तो आप भी GBike का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं.

----------


## garima

3. Stan
Google ऑफ़िस में एक डायनासॉर का कंकाल देखने को मिलेगा, जो इन्हें याद दिलाता है कि वजह कुछ भी हो, कंपनी कभी डायनासॉर की तरह गायब नहीं होगी.

----------


## garima

4. Noogler
Google के नए Employees को Noogler कहते हैं.

----------


## garima

5. Gayglers
समलैंगिक लोग और उनका साथ देने वालों को Gayglers कहा जाता है.

----------


## garima

6. Greyglers
40 और उस से ऊपर की उम्र वालों को Greyglers कहते हैं.

----------


## garima

7. Xoogler
Google के X-Employees को Xoogler कहते हैं.

----------


## garima

8. Googlegeist
Google ऑफ़िस में हर साल कर्मचारियों का सर्वे होता है, जिसे Googlegeist कहते हैं.

----------


## garima

9. Perf
पूरी कंपनी का रिव्यू Perf कहलाता है. इसमें ये भी प्लैन किया जाता है कि आने वाले साल में कंपनी कैसे आगे बढ़ेगी.

----------


## garima

10. TGIF
अरे! ये वो वाला TGIF नहीं है. इस का मतलब होता है हर हफ्ते होने वाली गूगल मीटिंग

----------


## garima

11. Jolly Good Fellow
इसका मतलब होता है Google's Most Valued Engineers

----------


## garima

12. Tech Stop
Google IT Department का ये शॉट फ़ॉर्म है.

----------


## garima

13. GUTS
Googler की अगर कोई समस्या है तो वो एक फ़ॉर्म के ज़रिए अपनी समस्या बता सकता है. उस फ़ॉर्म को GUTS कहते हैं.

----------


## garima

14. FixIts
पुराने कामों को खत्म करने के लिए Googler, FixIts शब्द का उपयोग करते हैं.

----------


## garima

15. 20% time
Google में हर कर्मचारी को उनके काम के वक़्त में से 20% समय उन्हें कंपनी की अलग शाखाओं में देना पड़ता है, जैसे Gmail, Youtube आदी.

----------


## arvind

अरे वाह,
आपने तो गूगल का सीक्रेट ही खोल दिया।

----------


## Loka

मैं अगस्त में गूगल के एक इवेंट में गया था | 
मैं गूगल के नॉएडा वाले ऑफिस में गया था |
मैं वहां की सारी इमेजेज तो नही डाल सकता, पर एक दो इमेजेज यहाँ डाल सकता हूँ |

----------


## Loka

ये ऑफिस के बाहर का फोटो है

----------


## Loka

ये हमारे लिए लंच के लिए जगह बुक थी

----------


## Loka

यहाँ लंच था और सामने किचन

----------


## Loka

ये मेरा आईडी कार्ड

----------


## Loka

ये था कांफ्रेंस रूम

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद लोका जी और पिक्चरस व इनफार्मेशन के लिए।
क्या ये पिक्चर में आप हो

----------


## Loka

> धन्यवाद लोका जी और पिक्चरस व इनफार्मेशन के लिए। क्या ये पिक्चर में आप हो


जी नही गरिमा जी, इसमें मैं नही हूँ,

----------


## Krishna

वाह बहुत खूब .... .... ... .. . 

बहुत अच्छा लगा देख कर और जान कर ये सभी कुछ . .. .

----------


## fullmoon

*अच्छी जानकारी है गरिमा जी
कुछ दिनों पहले व्हाट्सऐप पर एक वीडियो आया था उसमे गूगल के अमेरिका वाले ऑफिस के बारे में पूरी जानकारी थी
गूगल सच में अपने कर्मचारियों का बहुत ख्याल रखता है।*

----------


## garima

> *अच्छी जानकारी है गरिमा जी
> कुछ दिनों पहले व्हाट्सऐप पर एक वीडियो आया था उसमे गूगल के अमेरिका वाले ऑफिस के बारे में पूरी जानकारी थी
> गूगल सच में अपने कर्मचारियों का बहुत ख्याल रखता है।*



धन्यवाद मून जी ।
आप चाहे तो वो वीडियो भी इसमें डाल सकते है
या कोई और इनफार्मेशन देना चाहे तो दे सकते है 
आपका स्वागत है

----------

